# SmartHappyand Diagnosed



## SmartHappyAndDignosed (Jun 29, 2010)

I have always wanted to talk to someone with diabetes i have a girl in my year but she do not care at all about her diabetes, literally every time i see her, she has something extremally high i sugar in her hand/mouth, and she thinks it's ok, and i juss want someone to talk to, because at the moment i have having quite a few hypo's which is quite baffaling to me and my mum, and people in my class thinks that i am pretending just to get out of class, so people are not being supotive towards me, even the teachers are not being supostive, e.g. ask one of my teachers if i can go to the first aiders, her said no your not allowed to!  i just want someone to talk to, By the way im 14.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the forum  It can be very helpful to talk things through with others who have diabetes, as they can usually appreciate how things can affect you. It's a shame that the girl at your school doesn't want to, and that she does not appear to be taking her diabetes seriously, but this may just be her way of dealing with it at the moment, she may change in time. Your Mum should speak to the teachers so that the understand the importance of it when you ask to see the first aider - is it most of the teachers or just one or two? 

We have quite a few people not much older than you who will be able to relate to what you are dealing with, so please ask any questions you may have


----------



## SmartHappyAndDignosed (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for replying to me, but yes it is most of my teachers who are not supportive, only 3 teachers are supportive towards me (not including the first aiders) and my mum have been to the school tooo many times for my diabetes, and we are just both fed up. *sigh* and At The Moment i am having other probz with my body i.e. breathing, exzema, etc and it tooo much to handle :'(


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi and a warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## SmartHappyAndDignosed (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Steff, Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2010)

SmartHappyAndDignosed said:


> Thanks for replying to me, but yes it is most of my teachers who are not supportive, only 3 teachers are supportive towards me (not including the first aiders) and my mum have been to the school tooo many times for my diabetes, and we are just both fed up. *sigh* and At The Moment i am having other probz with my body i.e. breathing, exzema, etc and it tooo much to handle :'(



Sorry to hear that.  If you are on Facebook, you might want to look at Diabetes UK's group for teens:

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1435828029#!/DiabetesUKMyLife

I have no idea if it's any good!


----------



## SmartHappyAndDignosed (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok Thanks thats very helpful


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi SmartHappyAndDiagnosed,

I was once fourteen but unlike the years that have since gone under the bridge, I am still a type one diabetic. I was lucky and people really did support me when I was at school. If you want to talk to me I'm happy to give you my MSN/Facebook. By the way, I'm only nineteen!

Tom


----------



## am64 (Jun 29, 2010)

hi and welcome .....have you or your mum gone to the educational welfare officers about the schools attitude .. ?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2010)

SmartHappyAndDignosed said:


> Ok Thanks thats very helpful



Your Mum might find it helpful to join the Children with diabetes site where she will gets lots of help and support on how to deal with the school:

http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org

And she might want to join up here too!


----------



## SmartHappyAndDignosed (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi, am64 no she has not, but thats a really good idea i will tell het, Thank You


----------



## SmartHappyAndDignosed (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank You soooo much for your healp and suport, it makes me feel i still have a lil hope for diabetes, and i shouldn't let diabetes take over my life


----------



## SmartHappyAndDignosed (Jun 29, 2010)

I have Facebook, but in banned :l, but i have msn, hope you don't mide giving that to me and ill add you  and what age did you get dignosed?


----------



## rspence (Jun 29, 2010)

*welcome from me too*

sorry to have to welcome you to this forum but great that you've found your way here and i hope you get as much support as i do from chatting, reading, and learning with others.

i love your name - smarthappyand diagnosed - don't let anything stop you achieveing your best, despite diabetes.

i'll cheer you on from the sideline,

rachel


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum from me too. 

No MSN account for me I'm afraid, but you wouldn't want to talk to an old codger like me anyway (I'm a 46 year old duck, er, bloke)!  

You will find lots of people to give you good advice here and I may chip in on the odd occasion too (but being Type 2, I'm not qualified to give much advice on Type 1 issues).

Andy


----------



## PhilT (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi 

Welcome to the forum 

How long have you been diabetic for? xx


----------



## SmartHappyAndDignosed (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi every1, who said hello and welcome to me. and emmal31, i have been dignosed for 1 year and 5 months.


----------



## SmartHappyAndDignosed (Jun 30, 2010)

I have relized that when you are nervous, you blood glucose tends to rise! Well i suspose they saying is right; you learn something new everyday


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 30, 2010)

SmartHappyAndDignosed said:


> I have Facebook, but in banned :l, but i have msn, hope you don't mide giving that to me and ill add you  and what age did you get dignosed?



Hey,

I'll send you a PM with my MSN details on. I was diagnosed in 1996 at the age of five. It'll be fifteen years of diabetes next year and I've been on an insulin pump since April of this month. Feel free to ask anything.

Tom


----------



## traceycat (Jul 3, 2010)

hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## Persil (Jul 4, 2010)

Hiya,

Sorry to hear that you're not getting much support from teachers at school. When I was first diagnosed, my teachers didn't really know how to support me and stuff, but luckily I only had a few weeks before I left. I'm 17, by the way, and was diagnosed March of this year, so not exactly an expert yet with this whole diabetes thing, but if you need anything, I'll do my best to help. I also have msn and facebook, so if you need a chat, let me know and I'll private message you my details.

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## ypauly (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum, I am an old fart who is new to it all aswell. But you have come to the right place to find help. There are many young and helpful people on here that I am sure will help all they can.

Best of luck


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello, welcome to the forum!


----------



## SmartHappyAndDignosed (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey vicki, i have msn to i wud love to talk to you!  and thank you soo much


----------



## SmartHappyAndDignosed (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey every1 tht sed hi to me and welcome. thank you soo much for the support.
Sarah


----------

